# pesticide warning



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2016)

DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE
P.O. Box 42560 &#61623; Olympia, Washington 98504-2560 &#61623; 360-902-2040
Statewide Stop Sale on Following Products
ACTION REQUIRED
Date: June 29, 2016
To: Pesticide Distributors
Subject: 15 Products Contain Undisclosed Pesticide Ingredients
The Washington State Department of Agriculture (WSDA) has detected one or more
undisclosed pesticide ingredients in the following 15 products. The WSDA has issued statewide
stop sale orders for these products. You should stop distribution of all of these products
that you may currently be distributing. These may be returned to your supplier.
Several of these products contain ingredients that are not allowed for use on marijuana. This
could cause marijuana to fail the Washington State Department of Health pesticide testing
requirements for compliant marijuana products. In addition, some of these ingredients could
result in the Washington State Liquor and Cannabis Board confiscating and destroying
marijuana if they are found on recreational marijuana above certain levels.
Pesticides:
1. Safergro Mildew Cure for Powdery Mildew Control, WA Reg. No. 68573-08004
2. SNS 217C All Natural Spider Mite Control Concentrate, WA Reg. No. 998660-10002
Fertilizers:
1. Humboldt Roots 0-0.25-0.25, WA Reg. No. 1916-0028
2. Olivias Cloning Gel .08-.15-.09, WA Reg. No. 1181-0002
3. Optic Foliar AT-AK 0.06-0-0.15, WA Reg. No. 2097-0007
4. Optic Foliar Overgrow 0.8-0.16-3.2, WA Reg. No. 2097-0005
5. Rock Resinator Heavy Yields 0-7-8, WA Reg. No. 2422-0006
6. Root 66 1-1-1, WA Reg. No. 1707-0014
7. The Hammer 10-25-15, WA Reg. No. 1827-0015
Unregistered Products:
1. Frost Protection Plus, unregistered product
2. NPK Mighty Wash, unregistered product
3. OG Rapid Flower + Hardener, unregistered fertilizer product
4. Optic Foliar Switch 0-0.2-2, unregistered fertilizer product
Page 2 of 2
5. Pyyro K 0-3-7, unregistered fertilizer product
6. Vita Grow Thunder Boom, unregistered fertilizer product
Sincerely,
PESTICIDE MANAGEMENT DIVISION
Kevin F. Jensen
Pesticide Investigator


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Wow!  Great info! n Thanks!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2016)

This freaks me out. I have only use a couple of things on here.. How are they testing this? Olivias cloning gel is banned??? I don't use it now but I have.. Are their residuals in the flowers from cloning gel?  Is that true?

SNS 217, I haven't used that in a long time but I liked it.
 Mighty wash, i liked that product too.
This is kinda scary.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2016)

Seems i remember ppl using the SNS on this forum.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2016)

I recommended the heck out of SNS. It is supposed to be organic? I am troubled.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep,,,i remember telling ppl why they hadnt read the warnigs on the webbsite. Ouch

Yep,,,http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73179


----------



## Keef (Jul 1, 2016)

I got some of them !--but I eat Vienna Sausage --Weenies and Potted Meat  and smoked lots of  brick !---I'm good !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2016)

both the mighty wash and sns worked well for me on separate occasions. fortunately i do not sell any of my herb. i know back in the 70's, i smoked paraquat on numerous occasions. ain't killed me yet. i hope this does not affect any of those folks on here that are growing as caregivers though. that is lousy...


----------



## umbra (Jul 1, 2016)

the Mighty Wash is an unregistered product, not a dangerous chemical. The wording here is a little sketchy and not mentioning which product it contains that is bad or why it is bad is not very helpful at all.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 1, 2016)

thanks rose!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2016)

Umbra, do you know if a cloning agent could still be in a bud? 

OF, i know i smoked paraquat and for sure one whole lid of cat nip... got our money back on that one. LOL.. 17 year old. I don't sell either Old fogey but i do make medicine, but i haven't had to use anything outside yet for 3 years, so my meds are clean, but I do use the cloning acids.

I spoke to both of those companies before I bought their products. The SNS folks were great and I didn't feel like i had been "sold to" ya know? Mighty wash worked.


----------



## umbra (Jul 1, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, do you know if a cloning agent could still be in a bud?
> 
> OF, i know i smoked paraquat and for sure one whole lid of cat nip... got our money back on that one. LOL.. 17 year old. I don't sell either Old fogey but i do make medicine, but i haven't had to use anything outside yet for 3 years, so my meds are clean, but I do use the cloning acids.
> 
> I spoke to both of those companies before I bought their products. The SNS folks were great and I didn't feel like i had been "sold to" ya know? Mighty wash worked.



If it contained heavy metals, certainly it would. But not telling you what ingredient is suspect and why, doesn't help much in knowing whether it will or not.


----------



## zem (Jul 2, 2016)

that is the exact type of stuff that i never buy...root boosters, flower boosters, foliar sprays, cloning gels and cleansing solutions. most of this is marketing hypes, i bet that if you do not use any cloning aid and get the clones right, you would not lose a clone, same applies to if you were feeding correctly, no need for sophisticated hormones that act mysteriously on the plant to give it super powers. The entire approach of filling shelves with more products hoping for a better result is wrong imo plants need certain elements and trace elements, and there is nothing magic out there


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2016)

I too am a bit confused about exactly what this is saying...undisclosed pesticides.  Is this just a labeling problem?  And why would they not tell us which of the "several" products are not allowed on cannabis and what those offending chemicals actually are?   Like zem, I am not into all those additives, but I do have and use SNS217, Mighty Wash, and cloning gel.  I am not using Olivia's now, but I certainly have in the past.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jul 2, 2016)

Guys, just because it says organic doesn't mean it's safe to use. And just because it is organic doesn't mean you can use it in flower. Neem is organic but you better wear a respirator when spraying it. 
Regarding Mightywash, if you look at the MSDS data it tells you that one of the active ingredients is a "proprietary blend ", meaning it is patented and they won't share with you what it is. I know the reps at the conventions will drink the stuff but I wonder if they would smoke it?


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2016)

So to be labeled organic doesn't mean crap? They lie? I still have hope that SNS will be vindicated.

AM, thanks for your response. In fruit ag in my state they use a lot of copper sulfate, which works and is organic, but I don't think i want to smoke it, ya know?  Proprietary blend is why i called the mighty wash folks. Sheesh.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2016)

Rose the only time the word Organic means anything in regards to food is if it is Labled "Certified". Even then I wonder, a friend in the valley uses pesticides on his crops and leases land right next to a Certified Organic Grower. We all know the spray from his area will get on his crop yet it is still "Certified". The word "Natural" means absolutely nothing. Bananas even come certified to have been picked by labor that gets a fair wage. Welcome to whole foods.

I am so glad I do not use any of the above products. And I am with Zem about cloning. You can soak your clone stems in vitamin B 12 solution if you want to. It helps and then not use the gel.

I personally do not spray anything on my crop three or four weeks before flower. Would rather smoke bugs if I have to.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2016)

OK,. This is my plan.  Went and stole some willow branches from the neighbors. They are soaking in hot water for 24 hours and I a! Cloning with that tomorrow!.  
Please excuse typos I am on a  tablet


----------



## yarddog (Jul 2, 2016)

Rose, you thief.  Lol


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 3, 2016)

Organic means absolutely NOTHING in regard to the actual food. It is related to the grower's business model, not his product. "Organic" foods are allowed to contain synthetic pesticides. And, often do. It's a marketing term. Nothing more.

Here is a good example of how "organic" food must be good for you.... LMAO 

View attachment 51jg1hv29OL.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2016)

We will never make this imperfect world ,,,,perfect. I do the best i can do eat clean food and to grow clean food ,,but there is only so much we can do. I will strive to grow organically and eat organically and that's the best i can do. Will everything i eat or grow be clean of pesticides and GMO's,,,hell no.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 3, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> We will never make this imperfect world ,,,,perfect. I do the best i can do eat clean food and to grow clean food ,,but there is only so much we can do. I will strive to grow organically and eat organically and that's the best i can do. Will everything i eat or grow be clean of pesticides and GMO's,,,hell no.


 


the bone in bone meal, blood in blood meal all have pesticides and gmo grown........ GMO seeds have made it possible to grow twice as much corn with lots less fertilizers, water(via irrigation) and pesticides....... which makes it cheaper and accessible to a hungry world with less impact to environment......... with  mass production of so called organic products they  may be more destructive to the environment than synthetic products.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 3, 2016)

And, it's sad, but you can't even believe the labels or ingredient listings.

I mean, think about it. With everything we know about white sugar and all the lime and chlorine used in the processing, the single ingredient listed on the bag is still, "Sugar". LOL

The only part about it that makes me mad is that "Organic" lettuce is $3.99 a head and the "non-organic" is $1.99 per head. And, they hide the little tiny handful of non-organic stuff and overwhelm you with the 'organic" stuff. 

"Organic" is huge right now. Probably bigger than the last marketing ploy they pulled on us... remember, "All Natural". LMAO

I have a friend who is a chef and he used to say, "All natural flavors and ingredients? Well, beaver piss is all natural. They got beaver piss in this product?" LMAO

Maybe I'm just a tiny bit skeptical about marketing and advertising. LMAO


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jul 3, 2016)

"Electric" anything is huge right now too. Electric cars, smart phones, and everything runs on lithium batteries. Ever seen what a lithium mine does to the planet? Google it sometime.  They say electric cars are the future, but we have to destroy the planet to build these cars that will save the planet.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2016)

I remembered that i had my pot tested for chemical residue last year  etc and it came back clean. I do worry about the irrigation water we use. It has to have lots of bad stuff in it.  Today I cloned with willow water, we will see. 

G13, The national rose society told members to quit using blood and bone years ago.

Organic food is higher in nutritional content than traditional and it tastes better. We could not have afforded to eat "clean" when the kids were little. We don't do much processed food..  But don't listen to me I had a stroke. ha


----------



## mrcane (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Rose,Times I wonder about some of the dispensary weed that I have had..neighbor and I were just talking about this.  they are pushing it out so fast it never is cured .....and we have had weed that has been off...he swears he taste chemicals in some of them...
Weed independence..That's what I call for..I can not believe the options for nutes ,when I go into a grow shop ..Just the colors on the bottles scare me..I feed nothing but **** and teas....But cloning jell???...


----------



## zem (Jul 4, 2016)

is there any proof that basic chemical fertilizers such as calcium and potassium nitrate, potassium sulfate,and potassium phosphate ,  cause any harm to humans if they ingest food that was fed by them? What is well proven to be harmful is the chemical pesticides that also poison humans.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2016)

I NEVER use Pesticides in my gardens. I have used chemical ferts in the past,,,but no pesticides. My gardens are composted and i use Fish ****,,worm castings,rabbit **** and molasses. I use chemical ferts on my yard twice a year. Pesticides scare the hell out of me. We dont even use deet anymore for mosquitos.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2016)

I recently bought some food grade diatomaceous earth for one of my sons as a supplement. It is supposed to detoxify your body. It also is supposed to be a type of insecticide that kills bugs by abrading away their exoskeleton causing them to dry out and die. I noticed when it is mixed with water, it is cloudy and tannish. I think if I added a drop of red food coloring, it would look like mighty wash. I am wondering if that is that proprietary ingredient in mighty wash...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2016)

It would kinda make sense since mighty wash claims to dry out the mites and also claims it can be used up until harvest. Diatomaceous earth is really cheap too. I bought a 20 lb bag for $20.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2016)

OF, I have a bag of that on hand at all times. Weirds me out that you can eat it. I read the label&#65533;&#65533;   Maybe you're on to something. I use it in m gardens a lot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2016)

i got it for my kid but i have tried it out too. a teaspoon in a cup of water 2x a day. i been doing that for a little over a week. i ain't dead yet. not sure that it is really doing anything for me though. my beets, kale and spinach are being feasted  upon by slugs i think and my rose bushes are getting munched by caterpillars. my herb plant is hosting some spider mites again too. i am not using anything to battle them. maybe i will try out the de. how do you apply it? i was thinking of putting some powder in a sprayer and spraying the plants down.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2016)

I have only topped dressed with it but i have read where you can spray it. Good luck OF..


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> i got it for my kid but i have tried it out too. a teaspoon in a cup of water 2x a day. i been doing that for a little over a week. i ain't dead yet. not sure that it is really doing anything for me though. my beets, kale and spinach are being feasted  upon by slugs i think and my rose bushes are getting munched by caterpillars. my herb plant is hosting some spider mites again too. i am not using anything to battle them. maybe i will try out the de. how do you apply it? i was thinking of putting some powder in a sprayer and spraying the plants down.



I am trying predator mites. So far, this is the only grow I have not had mites so bad that they threaten the grow. I am using 2 types. 1 is in a shaker can and you shake them out over the plants you are seeing spider mites and the other are a slow release bag that is hung around the plant. Fingers crossed


----------



## mrcane (Jul 5, 2016)

Plum tree had afids:confused2: so I turned some ladies after them 

View attachment 20160701_173802.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2016)

my plum tree is done bearing fruit this season, finished dropping plums more than 2 months ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2016)

My peach trees got screwed by Texas weather,damnt.


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2016)

Send a bug to kill a bug !--- Does my heart good knowing that there will be no quick chemical death for the bastids !--Good  Bugs gonna chase them down and eat them alive !-- Won't be no missed spots like with a spray !-- Won't be a survivor or 2 left to repopulate the grow !


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2016)

we have lots of cows and horses around where I live, which means there are lots and lots of flies. They use the parasite predators everywhere out here.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.occnewspaper.com/oda-warning-mega-wash-pyrethrins/


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2016)

when i was in Master gardeners i learned that pyrethrins were made from chrysanthemums and were organic. So lets not panic. I know it is an insecticide that is a neurotoxin, but i thought it was approved for organics and food stuffs. HOWEVER, we know nothing about smoking these substances. I guess timing and not using in flower would be appropriate.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2016)

umbra said:


> we have lots of cows and horses around where I live, which means there are lots and lots of flies. They use the parasite predators everywhere out here.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2016)

very cool


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2016)

i have some stuff called captain jacks that has spinosad in it which sounds like it is natural/organic(as long as the sugar cane it is derived from is organic which i doubt is a given). i would not use it on flowering plants as it is another neural pesticide like pyrtherins i guess. in looking at the bottles i have, i am starting to think i am purchase wayyyyyy too much stuff on the darned interweb...


----------

